# I made Moo Soap!! (Pic included)



## tincanac (Jul 9, 2009)

Somebody on the CP forum a while back asked about how they could make CP moo soap - I always sort of "test" ideas in MP first.  The results however were so pleasing to me that I have decided that I will just do Moos in MP from now on.  






I posted a sort of tutorial on my recently started blog - on how I made these if you would like to know!
http://tincanhandmade.blogspot.com/


----------



## candice19 (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG, those are soooo cute!!  I totally love the idea, very creative!


----------



## topcat (Jul 9, 2009)

They are cutimoose!

Tanya


----------



## tincanac (Jul 9, 2009)

tks  guys!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 9, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  ooooh, those are so cute!

they would go great in a country-theme shop!

darling!


----------



## tincanac (Jul 9, 2009)

wishing they had a emoooticon!


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 9, 2009)

VERY CUTE!


----------



## Manda (Jul 10, 2009)

They've really got character! What (if anything) did you scent them with?  I hope it wasn't 'essence of fresh cow'  ewww LOL    (I'm sure it wasn't..)
I'm trying to think what a matching scent would be... maybe something grassy? or milky?


----------



## tincanac (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Manda

I sorta mixed Vanilla and Milk (There is a company here that sells a scent called "Milk". It kinda has an almondy milky smell.  I posted instructions on how I made them here and a few other suggestions on what scents I think would go complement the bar :
[/url]http://tincanhandmade.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## tincanac (Jul 10, 2009)

woops on the link - here it is again:

http://tincanhandmade.blogspot.com/


----------



## Deda (Jul 10, 2009)

those are the CUTEST thing I've ever seen.  I have a sister who's a cow freak, I have to make them for her!


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jul 10, 2009)

it was me!! those are really good!! thanks i'll have to test my hand now!!


----------



## tincanac (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you really Deda's sister - soapmaking runs in the blood!!!

If you're trying to link to the blog where the instructions are  - it might be unavailable for a bit cos I am trying my hand at editing the html so that I can make the blog cooler and for a person who has problemsediting the colour theme - this is taking very,very,very long - I'd much rather be making soap!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my goat!!! I can't believe my eyes, they are fantastic, well done.


----------



## tincanac (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks GG


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 11, 2009)

oh  COW Adorable..lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

I am soooo doing this, they look amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy cow , those are cute , I love them , way to go .

Kitn


----------



## tincanac (Jul 13, 2009)

*UPDATE on the MOO SOAP - what to avoid!*

THe moo's were looking great until the black started to bleed - it doesnt look too bad, but I wanted a sharp contrast instead of a blended look.  This is my fault because I knew that I shoulda used Black Oxide as the colourant instead of regular black MP dye.  So heads up - use the Oxide or it will bleed.


----------



## llineb (Jul 14, 2009)

i've never seen moo soap.  these are soooo cute!!!!!!!  we live in the country so i bet these would be a big hit!!!!!!!
lara


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 14, 2009)

That is some sensational looking soap!!


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG how cute!!


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 12, 2009)

Cute, Cute, Cute!!!!
Great work on those and wonderful creativity. Maybe I'll give them a try when I've got the time smeday. They really are adorable 

Blessed Be,
Donna


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 12, 2009)

Those are adorable.


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Sep 12, 2009)

wow its gorgeous.


----------



## bbkimberly (Sep 15, 2009)

those are utterly moo-smerizing! Great job


----------

